# How many fish in 55 gal with 12 inch pleco? And which fish to add?



## loffen (Nov 5, 2011)

How many fish in 55 gal with 12 inch pleco? And which fish to add?


----------



## loffen (Nov 5, 2011)

We have. Running 2 pumps, with no ammonia/nitrate. Know its a dirty fish, but the system coops.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can have just about any kind of fish with the pleco. Just don't overcrowd your tank.

Hope you plan on putting him into something bigger though, Mine is 16 inches and still growing.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

The plec might skew the calculator a bit, not sure what the default size of one is on it.


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't trust AqAdvisor. I think a 12" pleco should have a 120 gal tank or more. How many fish you could add depends on the fish you choose. Plecos are compatible with almost all fish.


----------



## loffen (Nov 5, 2011)

I know the tank is marginal, we got the fish when we bought the aquarium. We're considering to give it away if we find some good people. Its a nice fish. Thanks for input guys.


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

loffen said:


> I know the tank is marginal, we got the fish when we bought the aquarium. We're considering to give it away if we find some good people. Its a nice fish. Thanks for input guys.


A pleco that size is actually fairly valuable. If you have a good mom and pop lfs, you can probably trade it in for some other fish to stock your tank. They should have some customers with larger tanks who would love to find a plec so big for sale. :fish-in-a-bag:

Some of my fav fish in my 55 are apistogramma cacatuoides, angel, dwarf golden acara, purple passion danios, boesemani rainbows, and glass cats.


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

You could probably trade the pleco in at your LFS if they are reputable. I've sold a few fish to my LFS, all you have to do is ask the owner. Good luck, that's a big boy.


----------



## loffen (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you know if Petsmart buys fishs?


----------



## loffen (Nov 5, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> Generally, but I'd hate to do that to a nice fish. Petsmart is like a torture chamber for fish around here. If you don't mind dealing with shipping you could try aquabid, but personally I'd try to find a fish only store.


Thanks!

How much do you recon this fish is worth?


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think Petco or Petsmart buy or trade fish. They are a chain store, they only sell. Try to find a privately owned & run pet store, possibly one that only deals in fish. I have no idea what your fish is worth, they usually pay wholesale price. Like if your fish retailed for $100.00 they may give you $40.00. Good luck.


Thanks for the compliment on my car. It's my 1972 Oldsmobile W-30 442 Cutlass, one of my other loves.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I vote for angelfish, that's just my personal opinon though. If I had a bigger tank I'd go for it


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> 8-14 inch plecos routinely sell between $50 and $150 over on Monster Fish Keepers.



wow


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got mine at 14 inch and paid $38.00 for him, but my lfs gives me discounts.


----------

